# favorite quilt pattern or designer at mid level



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I started quilting with the "quilt in a day" series. I loved how easy Eleanor 
burns made the instructions. I have made her Irish Chain and Lovers knot. I love 9 patches so I made a quilt from Mccalls quilting magazine called blue plate special with 9 patches. I would love to make it again using red or black.

What quilts have you made that you loved so much you made more than one of the same pattern? Who makes instructions idiot proof?


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I also started with Quilt in a Day, Eleanor Burns in 1986.... I have most of her books.. I've made the Irish Chain, Monkey Wrench, Bears Paw, many times.. Quiltmaker is my favorite magazine... I have many other books by wonderful quilters, but those are my favorites..


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thimbleberries Patterns are idiot proof, I started with them and learned a lot. In fact, her instructions are probably why I make quilts the way I do.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've made three versions of the Missouri Star Quilt Company "Disappearing pinwheel". Talk about idiot proof, easy but looks complicated. I love that pattern. My other favourite pattern to make a quick quilt is the disappearing nine patch in it's many versions. 
I was sent a photocopy of a pattern from a magazine by a friend who has made over a dozen of them in different colours. It's called "Tropical Twist" from Fons and Porter. I'm going to make it when I go on retreat the end of February. 
I guess I'm a lazy quilter in that I like easy to put together tops that look more complicated than they are.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

WOW.. I just googled Tropical twist by Fons and Porter.. one of the results was Belfrys comment here!!! COOL!!! CJ I agree with you about Thimbleberries.. I have two of her books and love them... the pictures of the quilts are awesome... and so are the instructions.. I have just learned about the Missouri Star company.. I am definitely going to try a couple of those blocks.. I certainly enjoy the world of quilting and "meeting" all the incredibly talented ladies and men involved.. I'm so glad to be a part of Homesteading Today's wonderful group..!!! I have learned so much and have had a great time here. Thanks my friends!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I also started with the QIAD, but I don't really follow any particular designer. 

I have done many dresden plates, sunbonnet sues, and a few butterfly appliques. I enjoy hand applique.  One of my all time favorite piecing patterns, and one that I never get tired of, is the log cabin. I don't know how many of them I have done, I just know I've used a whole bunch of 2" strips.  I love how each one comes out looking so different from another just by changing the colors and block layout.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

There is a 4patch I just love, similar to a stack & whack, where the fabric is cut on the repeats, 4 identical layers are stacked, then cut into squares...to the size you want. The 4 squares rotated & sewn into a block make a wonderful kaleidoscope effect. I have two, and want to make another, but I'm trying other things. Still, I see a wonderful fabric with a repeat, and my brains say...OH, that would make a really neat...
4Patch stacked posies is the first one I did (twice), another is called Turning Points. The block becomes the center of stars.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I believe you Chixarecute, but I'd still like to see some pictures. 

I've never tried the 4patch repeat. I want to someday, it's on the list, but unfortunately, the list keeps getting longer and longer. :facepalm:


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The black/gold was the first quilt I'd ever done. It's amazing it is so close to square. None of the blocks were squared, and when they weren't lining up, I split the difference. I didn't measure/calculate for the piano keys, either. I just picked a size and went with it. I had a lot of help from a very patient shop owner as I was trying to pick out a cornflower blue sashing. It is DH's favorite.

The Blue/Cinnamon quilt came later. Still experimenting with sashing, which only freaks me out a little bit now. Don't look closely, the framing is not installed "the same" on each of the blocks. And I did have to trim one (still not squaring blocks yet) to get the quilt to be square & plumb. I wish I'd done the cornerstones in the yellow brushstrokes interior framing, but it works. I am very happy with how the outer border corners look.

So, proof that a newbie can make a lot of mistakes and it still comes out fine!  It's always nice when one gets asked to show pictures of her quilts!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I have fabric for an Irish Chain. Looking through my idea books, I came across "Dave's Irish Chain" from Fons & Porter (two "colors" - background fabric and 3 values of a colorway).


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Chixarecute said:


> I have fabric for an Irish Chain. Looking through my idea books, I came across "Dave's Irish Chain" from Fons & Porter (two "colors" - background fabric and 3 values of a colorway).


If you want an easy to make Irish Chain, see this link. I just received it yesterday and think I'll also make this when on retreat, but from a variety of colours instead of just one:
http://jellyrollsfabric.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Easy-Irish-Chain.pdf


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. From here they looked good, couldn't see the "mistakes".

I learn something from every quilt I piece and I've been doing this a long time!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

These look great!! I can imagine making the kaleidoscope images are very addicting..good job..


----------

